# One thing not to miss  in the Canadian Rockies?



## shagnut (Jun 26, 2005)

10 days to go. Give me one last piece of advise, the one thing you would not miss!! Hugs, shaggy


----------



## Dori (Jun 28, 2005)

Shaggy, I know I mentioned this before, but if you have time, please treat yourself to a sidetrip up to Moraine Lake, near Banff.  I could not comprehend how beautiful it is.  It took my breath away.  Enjoy your trip to our wonderful country.  You will have a terrific time.

Dori


----------



## shagnut (Jun 28, 2005)

Dori, I was planning on going to Moraine lake. I do wish tho, that you lived closer so you could visit with me for a day or so. How far away do you live? I have no sense of direction. You could always spend the night with me.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 29, 2005)

She's on the other side of the country - Toronto, *Ontario* - but give or take 2,000 miles it might be a bit too long of a drive for a one night visit - perhaps 2 nights would be best


----------



## Dori (Jun 29, 2005)

Shaggy, thanks for the kind offer, but  as Caribbeansun has said, it's a little too far!  LOL! Have a wonderful time and take a photo of Moraine Lake for me!

Dori


----------



## shagnut (Jun 30, 2005)

Pictures will be forthcoming!! shaggy


----------



## Keitht (Jul 5, 2005)

Takkakaw Falls  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takkakaw_Falls and Emerald Lake http://www.mysteriesofcanada.com/BC/emerald_lake.htm are only 30k or so from Lake Louise and both well worth the visit.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh Lawd, 2 days to go. Got to start packin!! I am so excited.  shaggy


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 5, 2005)

*Go to Jasper*

From the other comments, I am guessing you are going to Banff.  If so be sure to take the drive to Jasper.  It is about 120 miles, but will take all day because of the stops along the way.  The way back only takes a little over 2 hours.  Also, go to Johnston Canyon in Banff.  Both should not be missed.


----------



## Dori (Jul 5, 2005)

*Happy travelling*

You go girl!!  Have a great time, Shaggy.  Canada will never be the same.  You will revitalize us!

Dori


----------



## Tania (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with Keith.  Takkakaw falls and Emerald Lake.  Take a canoe or rowboat onto the lake, very inexpensive.  The oars in the water on this pristine green lake is a sight I'll never forget.  The colour!


----------



## shagnut (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with you and Keith. Oh my!!, what a trip!! Can you believe some people go to the falls and don't even go to the natural bridge or emerald lake? Did you see my pic of the canoes on Emerald Lake? One of my fav shots.    shaggy


----------

